# Visit Japan



## Chris20

Hi...i really want to go and visit japan..cause i know a girl there and i really want to see her again..the problem is that i am a Romanian citizen but i have a New Zealand Residency...i want to go and live in japan after i get my new zealand citizenship and after i finish school ...i still have a year of university left...anyway..the point is that i want to go there in a couple of months ...do i need a visa because i`m a romanian citizen..or can i stay for 90 days without a visa because i`m a new zealand resident ? Thank you.


----------



## larabell

Chris20 said:


> ...do i need a visa because i`m a romanian citizen..or can i stay for 90 days without a visa because i`m a new zealand resident ? Thank you.


The Immigration officials aren't going to care much where you live -- whether you need a visa or not is going to depend on what country's passport you're holding when you come over. There are many sources of basic visa information online. The one I just checked said that Romanians *do* need a visa to visit Japan. But the rules change more often than people update their websites so you really should call or visit the nearest Japanese consulate and ask them.


----------



## Chris20

larabell said:


> The Immigration officials aren't going to care much where you live -- whether you need a visa or not is going to depend on what country's passport you're holding when you come over. There are many sources of basic visa information online. The one I just checked said that Romanians *do* need a visa to visit Japan. But the rules change more often than people update their websites so you really should call or visit the nearest Japanese consulate and ask them.


Ok...i will definetly try that..and i am holding a ROmanian passport..so yeah..i might need a visa...i was just asking because i wasn`t entirely sure...but i will listen to your advice and i will definetly go to a japanese consulate (i really hope there is one in Christchurch..) and ask them...Thank you very much for your help.


----------

